# Intel Pentium 4 köpfen



## dorarosi (10. Oktober 2013)

*Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Hi,
Wäre es sinnvoll einen Intel Pentium 4 zu köpfen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Pentium 4 sind verlötet - deshalb nein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Zum Zwecke der Verschönerung als Schlüsselanhänger - vielleicht.
Zur weiteren Benutzung der CPU - nein (da das ab Werk vorhandene Lot besser leitet als Wärmeleitpaste).


----------



## dorarosi (10. Oktober 2013)

Ah sehr vielen dank gut zu wissen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Anm.:
Tatsächlich köpfen kann trotzdem (ein kleines Bißchen Sinn) machen, ist aber imho Aufwand & Risiko nicht wert. Sinnlos wäre ein Öffnen, um den IHS später wieder draufzusetzen, wie man es bei IB/HW macht.


----------



## big-maec (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



der8auer schrieb:


> Pentium 4 sind verlötet - deshalb nein.



Würde ich nicht so sagen. Es gibt einige Pentium 4 die sich köpfen lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big0 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Frage passt jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema aber gibt es einen Grund für das kleine Loch im HS?


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



> Frage passt jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema aber gibt es einen Grund für das kleine Loch im HS?


die luft unter der ihs würde sich sonst bei hitze zu stark aus dehenen


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



Big0 schrieb:


> Frage passt jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema aber gibt es einen Grund für das kleine Loch im HS?


 
Das Loch ist vermutlich dazu da, dass die Luft unter dem IHS die sich erwärmt und sich ausdehnen will den IHS nicht absprengt 

Wobei sich da die Frage stellt warum es dieses Loch damals geben musste und heute nicht mehr - ist die Luftmenge heutiger CPUs unter dem IHS bedeutend kleiner? Wird etwa bei Unterdruck "verpackt"? Ist das Package nicht 100%tig dicht so dass der Überdruck zur Not entweichen kann? Oder ist der Kleber heute so viel stärker dass er das locker aushält? Oder hat man womöglich erst später bemerkt dass man das Loch gar nicht benötigt (weil da ja jetzt nicht so ein irrer druck entsteht bei den paar °C Erwärmung)? Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



big-maec schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so sagen. Es gibt einige Pentium 4 die sich köpfen lassen.



Stimmt für Williamette (und Northwood) wohl, aber im Startpost ist ja ausdrücklich ein Prescott abgebildet 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wobei sich da die Frage stellt warum es dieses Loch damals geben musste und heute nicht mehr - ist die Luftmenge heutiger CPUs unter dem IHS bedeutend kleiner? Wird etwa bei Unterdruck "verpackt"? Ist das Package nicht 100%tig dicht so dass der Überdruck zur Not entweichen kann? Oder ist der Kleber heute so viel stärker dass er das locker aushält? Oder hat man womöglich erst später bemerkt dass man das Loch gar nicht benötigt (weil da ja jetzt nicht so ein irrer druck entsteht bei den paar °C Erwärmung)? Ich weiß es nicht...


 
Die Heatspreader der LGA-CPUs haben (afaik durchgängig da, wo die Auflagefläche fürs Haltemodul zurückweicht und i.d.R. auch die Produktnummer/Code zu finden ist) einen minimal hochgezogenen Rand, so dass sie nicht das Substrat kontaktieren und auch nicht verklebt werden. Es gibt also weiterhin ein Loch - nur ist es nicht mehr rund und nicht auf der Oberseite.

Wie es bei AMD und bei älteren CPUs aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich hätte nur noch einen Deschutes griffbereit, der hat definitiv keine Öffnung. Aber damals dienten Abdeckungen ja auch quasi nur dem mechanischen Schutz. Möglich, dass die flache, dünne Bauweise für genug Flexibilität sorgt oder dass die geringe Größe schlichtweg keine ungefüllten Hohlräume lässt. Umgekehrt könnte es auch sein, dass die Öffnungen nur zur Produktionsbeschleunigung eingeführt wurden, damit die beim Aufsetzen eingeschlossene Luft keinen Kleber aus der Fuge drückt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Die geköpften Pentium 4er sind Sockel 478  , konnte man köpfen. Auch ohne IHS habe ich sie laufen gelassen und hatte 40 C @ last


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Loch ist vermutlich dazu da, dass die Luft unter dem IHS die sich erwärmt und sich ausdehnen will den IHS nicht absprengt
> 
> Wobei sich da die Frage stellt warum es dieses Loch damals geben musste und heute nicht mehr -


 

Das Loch gibt es immer noch 

schau selbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das Loch gibt es immer noch


 
Tatsache... ist mir gar nicht in Erinnerung geblieben (obwohl ich sowohl den alten i7 920 als auch den 3930K jeweils ein paar Tage hier liegen hatte weil Mainboard/Kühler Lieferverzögerungen hatten).

Dann wirds wohl aus irgeneinem Grund notwendig sein - die "Produktionsgeschwindigkeits-Hypothese" von ruyven erscheint mir da auch gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

^^ich habe es auch nur gewußt da ich den Gestern ausgebaut habe und er noch neben mir auf dem Tisch steht 

Ob mein 980x auch ein Loch hat weiß ich selber nicht mehr aber da der morgen rausfliegt werde ich es sehen


----------



## hendrosch (11. Oktober 2013)

Zu den loch gabs hier mal irgendeinen Thread SB-E hat das soweit ich weis auch. 
Ich glaub das hatte aber was mit der Produktion zu tun und nicht mit der Luft. Eventuell sogar mit dem Lot.


----------



## Superwip (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Der IHS auf meinem i7-3930k hat auch ein Loch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Zu den loch gabs hier mal irgendeinen Thread SB-E hat das soweit ich weis auch.
> Ich glaub das hatte aber was mit der Produktion zu tun und nicht mit der Luft. Eventuell sogar mit dem Lot.


 
Siehe oben - sie haben es definitiv zwei Generationen vor verlöteten IHS eingeführt. Oben im IHS (wie bei den unverlöteten S423/478 und jetzt scheinbar 2011, trotz Lot) könnte ich es mir sogar hinderlich vorstellen, wenns um verlöten geht. Man kann die CPU nicht mehr einfach auf den Rücken legen und erhitzen und sich 100% sicher sein, dass kein Lot entweichen kann.


----------



## big-maec (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Gab wohl nicht immer Löcher im HS. Der I5-3570K den ich hier hab, hat kein Loch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Hmmm, mein 2600k hat kein Loch. Wurde auch schon geschliffen, ich schwör ich hätts gefunden, aber keins da. 

Im Netz findet man zu diesem Thema aber die wildesten Ideen, z.B. das Unterdruck-Loch: Welches das abnehmen des CPU-Kühlers erleichtert. (Das 2. Loch befindet sich an der Seite des HS, bzw. Aussparung beim Kleber. )

Eine 100% sichere Erklärung hab ich noch nicht gefunden.

Eins ist aber sicher, "das Loch" ist schon verdammt alt. 

Sollte es tatsächlich bedeuten: mit Loch = WLP; ohne Loch = Lot?    
Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## SilentMan22 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Achtung  aber..
Sind die Heatspreader bei AMD eigentlich verlötet? (speziell bei den FX CPUs)


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



> Sollte es tatsächlich bedeuten: mit Loch = WLP; ohne Loch = Lot?
> Was spricht dagegen?


 
Wenn das .....dann aber genau andersrum


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn das .....dann aber genau andersrum



Das könnte wohl möglich sein, ich habe mal etwas in bezug auf die Core i7 Bloomfields nachgesucht, da die kein Loch im Heatspreader haben, aber verlötet sind. Was ich so an Bildern von geöffneten CPUs gefunden habe, zeigt, dass der Kleber unter dem Heatspreader bei der Schwarzen Markierung eine Aussparung = Loch hat. Wenn man auch nochmal darüber nachdenkt, macht das auch Sinn, da die CPUs wohl bei ~120 ... 150°C verlötet werden und das Lot unter umständen durch den eventuellen Flussmittelanteil auch noch ausgast. Da aber nun der Heatspreader wohl mit einem Silikon angeklebt wird, gibt es 2 möglichkeiten: 1. es wird ein Hochtemperaturvernetzendes Silikon verwendet, was bei einer Temperatur bei der das Lot flüssig ist vernetzt, was aber einige Nachteile bringt, wie hohe thermische Belastung der Bauelemente, Verspannungen nach dem Abkühlen des PCBs und einepermanente Schutzgasatmosphäre um eine Oxidation des Lotes zu verhindern, was aber immernoch dazu führen Kann, das das Lot Teile der zu verlötenden Bereiche löst. Daher ist es meiner Ansicht nach wohl eher 2., es wird ein bei Raumtemperatur (oder etwas über Raumtemperatur) vernetzendes (oder beschleunigt vernetzendes) Silikon verwendet, was unter umständen auch Stoffe wie z.B.: Oxime abgibt. Dieses Silikon (RTV für Raumtemperaturvernetzend) wird also zusammen mit der Lotpaste aufgebracht (Silikon auf PCB und Lotpaste entsprechend auf Die), dann wird der Headspreader drauf gesetzt und dann lässt man das ganze, je nach Silikon und Temperatur vielleicht 1-2 h stehen, Anschließend wird dann die CPU durch einen Heißluftofen mit entsprechendem Temperaturprofil gefahren (was in der Regel für den vernetzten Silikonkleber kein Problem bei den zu erwartenden temperaturen darstellt), wobei sich allerdings die Luft unter dem Headspreader entsprechend ausdehnt (und gegebenenfalls auch die Flussmitteldämpfe) und anschließend wieder zusammenzieht. Um während des Prozesses eine Verformung des Headspreaders zu verhindern ist das Loch erforderlich. Zumindest würde ich das so sehen....


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

^^hmm ....gerade mal nachgeschaut.

Mein Gulftown (980X) hat kein Loch.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Aber grad bei verlöteten Heatspreadern lohnt das schleifen eben weil es ja zu Verformungen kommt. Hab bisher auch bei keiner geschliffenen CPU ein Loch gesehn, was ja auch bedenklich wäre wenn sich jemand den Kupferstaub da reinreibt. 

Spricht aber für das erste Verfahren welches General Quicksilver beschreibt, da das Lot erst nach dem Silikon "anzieht".


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^hmm ....gerade mal nachgeschaut.
> 
> Mein Gulftown (980X) hat kein Loch.


 
Wenn du dir aber mit Google Bilder zu geöffneten Gulftowns suchst, bei denen der Kleber noch nicht entfernt wurde, siehst du, das bei der schwarzen Markierung der Kleber nicht durchgezogen wurde womit wir das Loch gefunden haben  Has anyone disassembled a CPU to get the wafer? - AnandTech Forums Ich hab nämlich zuerst auch gedacht mein Bloomfield hat kein Loch trotz Verlötung, doch nachdem ich mir paar Bilder von geöffneten CPUs angesehen habe, musste ich diese Ansichtr revidieren.... 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber grad bei verlöteten Heatspreadern lohnt das  schleifen eben weil es ja zu Verformungen kommt. Hab bisher auch bei  keiner geschliffenen CPU ein Loch gesehn, was ja auch bedenklich wäre  wenn sich jemand den Kupferstaub da reinreibt.
> 
> Spricht aber für das erste Verfahren welches General Quicksilver beschreibt, da das Lot erst nach dem Silikon "anzieht".



Das muss nicht sein, da auch im 2. Beispiel das Silikon bereits vernetzt ist wenn das Lot aushärtet. Aber ich habe nur Mutmaßungen geäußert, die sich hauptsächlich auf meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Silikonen und Lötungen stützt (z.B. Flüssig - Lötstoppmasken usw...). 

Beim Suchen hab ich auch noch was Interessantes gefunden: .... http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=561913


----------



## Laptophasser (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Verschönerung als Schlüsselanhänger



Danke das du mich auf die Idee gebracht hast  
Morgen wird aus meinem alten Athlon X2 64 3200+ zum Schlüsselanhänger - Yeah


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



Laptophasser schrieb:


> Morgen wird aus meinem alten Athlon X2 64 3200+ zum Schlüsselanhänger - Yeah


 
Is dochn alter Hut 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1361-alkis-blog-9-alki-gefahr.html 

Nebenbei - interessant zu sehen wie die simple Frage ob man den P4 köpfen sollte zu einer "Loch-in-Heatspreader-Diskussion" ausgeartet ist...^^

@True: Wusst ichs doch dass mein Nehalem kein (sofort sichtbares) Loch hatte!


----------



## big-maec (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nebenbei - interessant zu sehen wie die simple Frage ob man den P4 köpfen sollte zu einer "Loch-in-Heatspreader-Diskussion" ausgeartet ist...^^



Siehste, man kann hier über alles Diskutieren.


----------



## ASD_588 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



> Mein Gulftown (980X) hat kein Loch.


 vermutlich hat er dafür einen kleinen schliz an der seite.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Die geköpften Pentium 4er sind Sockel 478  , konnte man köpfen. Auch ohne IHS habe ich sie laufen gelassen und hatte 40 C @ last



uii dann schau ich gleich mal meinen 1.8ghz williamette an


----------



## SwissTiger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

So gerade meinen Pentium 4 SL59X 1.7 GHZ angeschaut, der hat auch ein Loch   Zum ausseinanderreissen ist der mir doch zu Schade..


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



True Monkey schrieb:


> > Sollte es tatsächlich bedeuten: mit Loch = WLP; ohne Loch = Lot?
> > Was spricht dagegen?
> 
> 
> Wenn das .....dann aber genau andersrum


Hab hier zwei geköpfte Pentium IV. Beide LGA 775, beide mit HT, beide waren *verlötet*, einmal mit 2,8 GHz, einmal mit 3,0 GHz.
Die haben beide *kein* *Loch*! Aber man sieht an der Dichtung gut, wo "offen" war.


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Oktober 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hab hier zwei geköpfte Pentium IV. Beide LGA 775, beide mit HT, beide waren verlötet, einmal mit 2,8 GHz, einmal mit 3,0 GHz.


Den mit 3Ghz hab ich auch, nur bei mir is das jetzt ein Schlüsselanhänger.


----------



## dorarosi (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Interessant wo meine Frage hingeführt hat. Hat noch jemand alten DDR RAM?


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Ich müsste noch irgendwo welchen haben.
Wieso?


----------



## dorarosi (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Für einen eventuellen 2. PC


----------



## XyZaaH (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Achtung  aber..
> Sind die Heatspreader bei AMD eigentlich verlötet? (speziell bei den FX CPUs)


 
Soweit ich weiß ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Intel Pentium 4 köpfen*

Ähem - ich bitte darum, noch einmal die Forenregeln zu lesen...


----------

